# King Solomon



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

My GSD Solomon is extremely smart. I have never trained a dog before so when I purchased Solomon. I also purchased a book called dog training for dummies. I followed it to the letter and now my GSD is off leash trained. Sit,stay,heal,come and down. I started training him at 4 months and he is now 2.5 years old. He watches me so much he knows my every move. This is my best investment ever, I paid 395.00 and thought well you get what you pay for, not in this case.I won't bore you with how loving and protective he is and not to mention a car stopper. Everywhere I go people want to know where I purchased him from. He gives such pride and honor to be by his side except in the presence of a squirrel. He gives me that look"can I have him boss" Yes he will ask first. His coat is so shinny and soft, I feed him nothing more than half cooked chicken thighs, brown or white rice, sardines in oil and on occasions meatballs and spaghetti and natures variety raw food diet for the missing vitamins and nutrients. He a very happy dog but he plays to rough with kids he tries to knock them down to kiss them, can anybody help with this. Ok thanks to anyone who have read my boring comment and I would love any advice that they can share with me on GSD for this is my first one


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

his name fits him to a T... you name him properly








when he was first 'appointed' to be the king, Solomon asked for wisdom, and he received it in abundance. he was perhaps the wisest man mentioned in the old testament.

so now we need pictures so we can all behold his beauty.......


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto!!!

Welcome to the board and congrats on a great dog.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

and good job training Solomon


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

welcome, sounds like you have a really nice guy...we have just had our gsd for 3 weeks tomorrow. she is 11 months old. very good, big barker trying to work on that. just outdoors, but whatever she sees or hears. my grandson is almost 4 and i have the same thing with her, wanting to play, but grabbing his hand or ankle, not to hurt, just to play....my trainer has taught him that if she comes toward him, full force, which onces she gets going, no stopping, stand still like a tree and cris cross your arms over your shoulder, and me i am to call her with a happy voice and "fine dine" her as she says. seems to be working well.

anyhow enjoy the forum, great site


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry I took so long to place the pics but there here now, I really would like to show the ones where he is about 4 months old, a real heart stealer


----------

